# Mask OFF



## Rawoltage (Sep 6, 2021)

Rawoltage submitted a new resource:

Mask OFF - sound cleaner



> *VOICE CLEANER*
> Detail highlight. Self-developed detail enrichment process.
> In this way, we can create a detail-rich, well-interpreted sound from dull, faded signs.
> Pulling up the mask makes the speech intelligible.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi, i have a problem with tha filter. I bought a license but it's like i use it still in demo because after 10 sec i have 1 sec of mute


----------



## Rawoltage (Oct 26, 2021)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi, i have a problem with tha filter. I bought a license but it's like i use it still in demo because after 10 sec i have 1 sec of mute



Send us the code and we will check
All code from legal sources works.








						RAWOLTAGE VST plugins ideal for any artist regardless of skill level.
					

Our RAWOLTAGE high-quality virtual synthesizers (VST plugins) and virtual effects (FX plugins) can be used by any artist regardless of their skill level.



					rawoltage.com


----------

